# A few things my wife sent me



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

.

I love that my wife has a sense of humor!


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

every one of these hits home!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I have a great sense of humor....The wife seems to have another opinion. Some of the looks I get.  She once said to me, that I should exercise my Miranda Rights and remain silent.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I wish our wives realized how funny we really are! My wife gets pissed at me when I can't find things I'm searching for that are right in front of my face. Being the hilarious guy that I am I started trolling her and telling her I couldn't see things that were blatantly obvious to see. Well last night I couldn't find something in the fridge (really couldn't find it) and my wife snapped at me (thinking I was trolling her). I snapped back and before you know it we were feuding something fierce. We worked it out, but it was a pretty unnecessary spat to have all because my wife doesn't realize that I'm hilarious.


----------

